
The state of the XMPP Community (2019, video) - bertman
https://media.ccc.de/v/froscon2019-2448-the_state_of_the_xmpp_community
======
bertman
Slides for the presentation:
[https://github.com/iNPUTmice/talks/blob/master/2019_08_10_-_...](https://github.com/iNPUTmice/talks/blob/master/2019_08_10_-_state_of_the_xmpp_community.md)

